# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > MakerBot Forum >  Can't export print file--taking too long.  Ideas?

## tigerprinter

Hello,  I'm new to this site but I haven't been able to find anyone with this problem on here or anywhere else online.

I'm using Makerbot Desktop v3.3 on Windows 8.1.  I'm trying to export a print file so I can load it on an SD card for printing.  For some reason, every item I try to export gets stuck in the "Preparing" stage.  It goes slowly up to around 17%, then just lingers.  I left it open all weekend and by the end of a few days it was only up to 20%.

This problem just started out of nowhere one day and I have not been able to resolve it.  I have successfully exported hundreds of files in the past.  I know it's not an issue with the object I'm printing because I have the problem with anything I put on the print bed.  I have tried uninstalling/updating the Makerbot Desktop software, rebooting, even disabling my anti-virus, but nothing solves the problem.

Has anyone else had this problem?  If so, how did you fix it?  If not, do you have any ideas?

----------


## tigerprinter

So I partially solved it--for some reason the software produces the files much slower than it used to.  The 2.5 MB stl file I was using was too big for it to ever finish, but when I use a 100 KB stl it manages to export a .x3g.  However, I've used 15+ MB stl files in the past and had no problem.  Does anyone know why there would be a sudden change like this?  I recently updated to v3.3 so maybe someone else saw a similar change when updating their software?

----------


## CADstudent

what kind of things are you trying to print because ive had that issue because the slicing is to complicated for the makerbot software have you tried any other programs?

----------


## WayTooManyHobbies

I've seen the same thing - newer versions of Makerbot Desktop seem considerably slower than the older Makerware.  If it's an option (meaning if you don't have a 5th gen machine), you might get faster slices by using the most recent version of Makerware - there's a link to it in one of the other threads on this board.

If moving to an older version isn't an option, you could try Matter Control's beta x3g support.  Alternatively, there's a way to use Slic3r with Makerbot machines (full disclosure - I have only tried this with a Replicator 2X).  The method is documented here - http://www.3duniverse.org/2014/01/05...forge-creator/.

Good luck!

----------


## tigerprinter

> I've seen the same thing - newer versions of Makerbot Desktop seem considerably slower than the older Makerware.  If it's an option (meaning if you don't have a 5th gen machine), you might get faster slices by using the most recent version of Makerware - there's a link to it in one of the other threads on this board.


Interesting.  When you say you've seen the same thing, you mean you've been experiencing this problem too?  Have you been able to generate x3g's for any stl's over a couple hundred KB?  I don't think Makerware is the problem because it's happening only on the computer, the firmware doesn't seem to be a problem.




> If moving to an older version isn't an option, you could try Matter Control's beta x3g support.  Alternatively, there's a way to use Slic3r with Makerbot machines (full disclosure - I have only tried this with a Replicator 2X).  The method is documented here - http://www.3duniverse.org/2014/01/05...forge-creator/.
> 
> Good luck!


I actually gave that slic3r tutorial a try yesterday but the x3g files it put out for some reason couldn't control the motor movement in my printer at all.  I'll play with it some more though, thanks for the suggestion.

----------


## WayTooManyHobbies

> Interesting.  When you say you've seen the same thing, you mean you've been experiencing this problem too?  Have you been able to generate x3g's for any stl's over a couple hundred KB?  I don't think Makerware is the problem because it's happening only on the computer, the firmware doesn't seem to be a problem.


Makerware is the name of the older desktop slicing program - it doesn't refer to the printer's firmware.  

I have seen that problem on both large and complex jobs.  The newer Makerbot Desktop software slices more slowly than the older Makerbot Makerware software.  I commonly work with STLs that are megabytes in size, and it does seem to slice them eventually.  Cura and Slic3r can often slice in minutes what takes Desktop an hour.

What kind of printer do you have?  Is the model proprietary, or somewhere on line?  If it's available, I can try slicing it in the older version to compare times.

----------


## tigerprinter

I have the FlashForge Creator Pro printer (Makerbot Replicator Dual knockoff).  The time of slicing isn't the real problem for me right now (although, as I mentioned, a 2 MB STL only got to 20% prepared after 3 days, so I'd like to solve that eventually)--the real problem is that the .x3g it's outputting seems to be messed up in some way.  I've detailed that in my posts on this thread.  It's very peculiar, somehow the slicer is producing problem-free .x3g's on small files but buggy .x3g's on larger ones.  I want to throw the thing through a window I'm so frustrated.

----------


## WayTooManyHobbies

I definitely feel your pain - these machines are fantastic except when they're not.

Interesting - we are feeding (2) PowerSpec printers (re-labeled FlashForges!) with x3g files from the older Makerbot Makerware.  One gotcha, which you probably already know, is to set the device type as a Replicator Dual, not a Replicator 2X.

I did find a link to the older software in another post - take a look at http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...Download-(x64).  I have no problem posting a generated x3g file if you want to try one, just let me know.

----------


## tigerprinter

Ah, thank you for finding that link!  I've been searching high and low for an old version.  I'm downloading now and going to give it a try, as well as giving ReplicatorG a try for sanity's sake.  I'm just a bit hesitant to send my STL your way because while it isn't really proprietary, it is something I'm making for work.  If I can't get it to work on my computer I will probably take you up on the offer, thank you!

----------


## WayTooManyHobbies

> Ah, thank you for finding that link!  I've been searching high and low for an old version.  I'm downloading now and going to give it a try, as well as giving ReplicatorG a try for sanity's sake.  I'm just a bit hesitant to send my STL your way because while it isn't really proprietary, it is something I'm making for work.  If I can't get it to work on my computer I will probably take you up on the offer, thank you!


Makes sense, and good luck.  If we do end up trying, just choose something on Thingiverse - I can process that as a test against what you generate on your computer.

----------


## DragonXtreme

3.4.1 was released today with support for Windows 8.1, You might want to give that a try.

----------


## tigerprinter

> 3.4.1 was released today with support for Windows 8.1, You might want to give that a try.


I've been using 3.4.1 and still having the issues.

----------


## DragonXtreme

> I've been using 3.4.1 and still having the issues.


Sorry, your original post says you were using 3.3

----------

